# Why Smash bros get so much hype?



## eriol33 (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried all of them and I never like it. I just played them briefly and meh. I like mario and nintendo characters, but the SSB mechanics are crappy in my opinion. I tried super smash bros 3DS for a while, still not impressed. I guess the franchise is not just for me. I like the music though.

how about you? do you like/hate the series?


----------



## Kane49 (Sep 17, 2014)

The game could be *a lot* worse for me to not enjoy destroying my friends with Pikachu.
If you mean smash bros as a single player game then its no wonder you don't enjoy it, the only reason to play it solo is to beat your friends worse


----------



## zeello (Sep 17, 2014)

i do not like the series either. But if the question is why it gets so much hype, its probably because lots and lots of people think it's the bees knees.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 17, 2014)

Smash is no joke 

I bet you are one of those few people who doesn't know this and suck in the game, then fell frustrated of being defeated by others:

"A *smash attack* is an attack performed by "tapping" (quickly tilting) the control stick and pressing the A button at the same time. This class of attacks includes forward smash, up smash and down smash. Smash attacks generally have the highest knockback of the moves in a character's arsenal, with the forward smash usually being the most powerful. In Melee and Brawl, they can be charged by holding the A button down, then releasing when you want the attack to unleash, thus giving it more damage and knockback. A smash attack can be charged for exactly 120 frames, or 2 seconds. A fully-charged smash attack does 1.4x damage; for example a smash attack that normally does 16% damage will do 22.4% damage when fully charged. "


----------



## Terenigma (Sep 17, 2014)

Because:

- its a fighting game that can be tailored to both casual and pro players. 
- It has a large roster of characters, most that would generate a sense of nostalgia in many people.
- It encourages local play with friends and family (3DS obviously excluded here but not the Wii-u version) 
- It is one of the very few decent 4 player fighting games
- It has ALOT of items that keep it fresh each round, you never know how the match might play out
- Its funny! Being knocked out by a green shell or slipping on a banana peel is more tolerable than getting beat with hadouken spam.
- As you say, the music is great and usually remixs and original songs from classic games (More nostalgia)
- For a fightning game at its heart, it has alot of content. Map maker, several single player modes, online play, custom rules ect ect

If you're not into fighting games at all then fair enough, you probably dont get the hype. If you do like fighting games then there WILL be something here you like, it does everything well enough to have something for everyone. I myself love the games and iv had tons of fun playing with my friends / family casually. I fully get the hype and im a part of it, so many characters to pick from this year too. Hopefully the content on wii-u is as packed as it was in brawl and if it is, ill probably be still playing it when the next one comes out.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. I spent a whole lot of time with the N64 original when I was growing up, but I just don't really care for it now. It's a decent brawler, sure, but I think people try to put way too much stock into it. People really shouldn't try to make a competitive mountain out of a party game molehill.



Dartz150 said:


> *snip*


 

"I don't really care for Smash Bros. It's okay."
"That's 'cause you just suck!"

Keep it classy, Smash fans.


----------



## dontay0100 (Sep 17, 2014)

Because Smash Bros has been the shit since 1999.. hell it's the only game that made me cry when being announced in 2008 it was such a huge surprise. Combos out the ass, fierce competition local or online ( now cuz brawl online wasn't anything ).
Don't play with items ( pro ). After over 10 years of playing I can honestly say the best fighting game in the world. Don't believe me? What other fighting game has sold 1 million copies over 2 days alone in just one country.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 17, 2014)

I find it ok, nothing special. Its just like all other fighting games.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Its just like all other fighting games.


 
It really isn't.


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 17, 2014)

Most of the time i played tekken with my friends but never ssb series, i guess it's type of game where you need another player huh


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2014)

Short, simple and only answer to this question needed: Its one of Nintendo's big franchises.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> It really isn't.


It totally is. It's a good brawler, but nothing to obsess over or write home about - rarely any game is that good.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> It really isn't.


Playing Persona 4 Arena or SSB i still will feel the same.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It totally is. It's a good brawler, but nothing to obsess over or write home about - rarely any game is that good.


 
Smash is a party brawler, its nothing like other fighting games.
And its definitely nothing to obsess about, hell no



GamerzHell9137 said:


> Playing Persona 4 Arena or SSB i still will feel the same.


 
-Talking about fighting games
-names super smash bros and persona 4 arena


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Smash is a party brawler, its nothing like other fighting games.
> And its definitely nothing to obsess about, hell no


Are you trying to say that there are no other _"party brawlers"_ out there? I know several.


----------



## dontay0100 (Sep 17, 2014)

eriol33 said:


> Most of the time i played tekken with my friends but never ssb series, i guess it's type of game where you need another player huh



SMASH IS ALL ABOUT THE MULTIPLAYER


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you trying to say that there are no other _"party brawlers"_ out there? I know several.


 
Party brawlers and fighting games are different. Relating them isn't really valid.
That's all I said.

Why do i have to explain this


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 17, 2014)

It's popular because it's Nintendo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Party brawlers and fighting games are different. Relating them isn't really valid.
> That's all I said.
> 
> Why do i have to explain this


What's so different about them? You have characters and said characters punch each other in the face on an arena until one of'em wins. It's literally the same formula. If you're going to mention items, then I have to burst the bubble - standard fighters like Mortal Kombat have items too. _"Party brawler"_ is a subgenre in the broader category of _"fighting games"_.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What's so different about them? You have characters and said characters punch each other in the face on an arena until one of'em wins. It's literally the same formula. If you're going to mention items, then I have to burst the bubble - standard fighters like Mortal Kombat have items too. _"Party brawler"_ is a subgenre in the broader category of _"fighting games"_.


 
If we're taking this route, every person that says sports and esports are the exact thing are also correct.

I have no intention of pursuing this topic, none at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> If we're taking this route, every person that says sports and esports are the exact thing are also correct. I have no intention of pursuing this topic, none at all.


And said person would be right. A sport is a game or competition played competitively. If chess are a sport then _"sport"_ doesn't entail any athletic or other skill involved.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 17, 2014)

Because it's a fighting game but it takes skill and doesn't suck balls.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 17, 2014)

The Original SSB for N64 was actually one of the best fighting games ever in my opinion like Street Fighter 2 was back in the days ^^V
but the never Versions were all nothing I could enjoy ... don't know either why it is still so popular


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 17, 2014)

There is no one single reason, all I know is that when these games come out, me and my friends spend days in front of the tv just beating the shit out of each other.  Super fun local multiplayer, probably my all time favorite local multiplayer experience is with the Smash series.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 17, 2014)

Mainly because the formula is unique... How many games do you know that are 2D style Fighting Brawlers? Not many companies own enough IPs to actually do this sort of thing. I think Shonen Jump fighting games are the closest we got to a Smash Bros on the DS. There are enough fighting games that tried to replicate the Street Fighter formula. The game in general is pretty good in my opinion and is on par with how technical it can get at the higher levels of play coming first hand from someone that goes to Apex every year to compete. Nintendo is the only company that could of done this sort of fighting game because of their vase number of IPs.


----------



## SoupaFace (Sep 17, 2014)

I realize that I'm a minority in the gaming community for being so open to so many different genres of games therefore gave played / enjoyed too many of them to count; yet it's hard to forget how satisfying it feels to hit or be hit in really any of the smash brothers games (but god damn is Melee multiplayer bliss even to this day as a fairly casual player).

That said, I think the real reason(s) there is such a large amount of hype for Smash 4 (ie. why there are so many active threads on this forum about it) comes down to 3 things:

1. People have grown up with one iteration of the series that they played alone enough to feel like they stood their own with a given character but _*especially*_ with other people a fair amount.

2. Have you seen how many different online news outlets have been hyping the shit over Smash 4 since it was announced to _maybe_ be in production since 2011? Official character announcements were front page worthy of any news sight that gave a damn about Nintendo franchises.

3. The 3DS scene is mighty popular in not only this 'general gaming forum' but at least one other as well, so it's only natural to see numerous people going ape shite over it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 17, 2014)

i never liked the n64 one, but melee got me so bad. it was just a whole lot of fun, unlocking characters, fighting master hands, the sandsack thing. all the characters and their moves, the items, trophy collection and the challenges. i mean yeah, there are better games out there, no question. but this is loads of fun with a friend or three


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

Because punching friends in the face with weird Nintendo characters is just plain fun. It's also easy to learn, does not require memorizing an entire command list for every single character like most fighters tend to and generally losing is not nearly as fucking annoying.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

It's Nintendo's most awaited game that happens with each console cycle.

I can't wait to get my Smash 4 for Wii U! I'll be playing all day (if it's my day off).


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 17, 2014)

It's different because it's not muscle-memory-based like others.


----------



## SirAileron (Sep 17, 2014)

The series is not without its shortcomings, but the draw for it is similar to Mario games, as the mechanics base themselves off of platformers primarily. There are many who can't enjoy Smash bros, but wreck people at Street Fighter and Tekken because those games are more muscle memory, and involve zero platforming. Or are Counter Strike legends that can work every spawn point and territorial advantage in a map.

Lots of these hyper-competitive fighting game players tend to talk shit about how good they are at games, and get completely obliterated by the first Mario stage. But they can focus cancel and combo into Ultras, or no-scope hapless noobs across a large Battlefield map.

So, it's understandable why people wouldn't understand the fun in Smash Bros. Platformers aren't exactly the dominant form of game lately. By the same token, if you were presented a book that you'd like, but it's in Thai, and you don't understand Thai, you're not going to get anything out of that book unless you took the time to learn the language.


----------



## crediar (Sep 17, 2014)

The music.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Sep 17, 2014)

dontay0100 said:


> Because Smash Bros has been the shit since 1999.. hell it's the only game that made me cry when being announced in 2008 it was such a huge surprise. Combos out the ass, fierce competition local or online ( now cuz brawl online wasn't anything ).
> Don't play with items ( pro ). After over 10 years of playing I can honestly say the best fighting game in the world. Don't believe me? What other fighting game has sold 1 million copies over 2 days alone in just one country.


 
You actually cried over the announcement of a video game?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

crediar said:


> The music.


 
Oh yes!! This is my all-time favourite part of the Smash series and FINALLY Nintendo is going to be releasing a Smash CD with the 3DS and Wii U versions, I hope it also features tracks from Melee, Brawl and 64.

Another good reason to buy both Smash games.

By the way, I'd like to see Sony release PlayStation All-Stars 2 for PS4 but that's probably never gonna happened, it'd be cool though.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 17, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> - It encourages local play with friends and family (3DS obviously excluded here but not the Wii-u version)


 
Wait, why would the 3DS be excluded? It has local play, and plenty of my friends and family have 3DSes.


----------



## Naderino (Sep 17, 2014)

Definitely better than $ony's PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale.
Dang... Foxi4 is out to have my mirror break now


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

naderino said:


> Definitely better than $ony's PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale.
> Dang... Foxi4 is out to have my mirror break now


For using that dumb term? Sure. Start your atonement by eating your own fist. _;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 17, 2014)

naderino said:


> Definitely better than $ony's PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale.
> Dang... Foxi4 is out to have my mirror break now


 
Lock yourself in a room with N64's. He won't be able to get you that way ;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Lock yourself in a room with N64's. He won't be able to get you that way ;o;


Black-Ice please, I bought an N64 recently. _;O;_


----------



## Saturosias (Sep 17, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> If we're taking this route, every person that says sports and esports are the exact thing are also correct.


 
Well, they would be correct (if you flipped the two). eSports are a _*type*_ of sport, and the "sports" you're thinking of is probably _*physical*_ sports. Comparing Brawl to DoA as if it's chess vs. football though, that's an invalid analogy.


----------



## dontay0100 (Sep 17, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> You actually cried over the announcement of a video game?



Hell yeah I did, gamertildeath baby!!!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a nice party game.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 17, 2014)

It's a fun game or take it to the extreme and ruin a friendship.


----------



## Sorox (Sep 17, 2014)

It's fun until you become friends with a competitive player. Then it becomes an argument over which character is better compared to which characters are more fun.


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> It's a fun game or take it to the extreme and ruin a friendship.


Eh, there's games that are more suited for that.
*coughDokaponKingdomcough*


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> Eh, there's games that are more suited for that.
> *coughDokaponKingdomcough*


 
*coughMarioPartycough*


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 17, 2014)

You know, the very same thread could be asked rhetorically of Call of Duty, GTA, Assassins Creed.

What game does suck is PlayStation All Stars, I mean, why do so many like that?


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> *coughMarioPartycough*


Dokapon Kingdom is basically Mario Party with the friendship destroying factor amped up to 11. I didn't know it was possible.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> Dokapon Kingdom is basically Mario Party with the friendship destroying factor amped up to 11. I didn't know it was possible.


 
Oh I never played the game but that sounds like some serious friendship breaker right there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> Dokapon Kingdom is basically Mario Party with the friendship destroying factor amped up to 11. I didn't know it was possible.


 

Damn that must be one helluva friend-destroyer...


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> You know, the very same thread could be asked rhetorically of Call of Duty, GTA, Assassins Creed.
> 
> What game does suck is PlayStation All Stars, I mean, why do so many like that?


 
I love this game, it doesn't suck to some people because it's not a clone. I could understand if it was like that cartoon network game where it was a clone but it's not it has many unique and awesome gameplay mechanics plus it's online mode is what really makes it likable.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> You know, the very same thread could be asked rhetorically of Call of Duty, GTA, Assassins Creed.
> 
> *What game does suck is PlayStation All Stars, I mean, why do so many like that?*


 
Why do so many people hate this game?


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Why do so many people hate this game?


Eh. I've played it for a while (since it was free on PS+ and all) and for one, I really dislike the super system. If only because some characters have level 2 supers that are SO MUCH BETTER than others, and going for the level 3 seems to be pretty much never worth it unless you're one of the characters with a shitty level 2. I also don't like the way the game feels. I can't quite put my finger on it but compared to Smash, it feels like attacks are too slow. I don't really know whether attacks have more windup or more endlag, but generally it feels so much less fluid than Smash does to me.

Also 20$ for 4 characters lol


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> Eh. I've played it for a while (since it was free on PS+ and all) and for one, I really dislike the super system. If only because some characters have level 2 supers that are SO MUCH BETTER than others, and going for the level 3 seems to be pretty much never worth it unless you're one of the characters with a shitty level 2. I also don't like the way the game feels. I can't quite put my finger on it but compared to Smash, it feels like attacks are too slow. I don't really know whether attacks have more windup or more endlag, but generally it feels so much less fluid than Smash does to me.
> 
> Also 20$ for 4 characters lol


 
Yeah, I agree on the level system and that the game feels much slower than Smash but I can't really hate the game because of that. Maybe it's just me, but there's something about it that I really loved about it. It could be improved but it really doesn't _suck_. Maybe it is just me.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah, I agree on the level system and that the game feels much slower than Smash but I can't really hate the game because of that. Maybe it's just me, but there's something about it that I really loved about it. It could be improved but it really doesn't _suck_. Maybe it is just me.


 
Some characters levels are reversed were the level is better, 
Example: Rachets level one is better than his level two.
I hope the game doesn't get anymore patches because the last patch made the game very balanced and I already spent to much time mastering Dante.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Why do so many people hate this game?


 

Because I hate the controls and the lack of good music in the stages, it's so...empty. If people can hate game X, people are just as entitled to hate game Y. Why do so many hate smash? See, the same could be said of any game.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 17, 2014)

What I like the most about smash bros is:

Simple controls: there are very few button combinations and all characters use the same combinations. Nevertheless, each character feels unique, since they have different weight, speed and abilities.

Platforming: Unlike Street Fighter 2 inspired games, platforming plays a big role in the game. Running, jumping, hiding, having close combat or distant combat, you can use a lot of different strategies.

Death: Since you can only die by going off the ring, instead of taking damage, it makes killing just more fun. Grabbing an enemy and throwing him off ring and hit him with an item when he tries to get back, grabbing an enemy and jump off the ring killing both you and your enemy in the process... There are lot of different ways to kill your enemy and if you're smart enough, you don't even need to deal significant damage to kill him.

4-player: Since it's a 4 player game, you can team up with other players, hide while the other players deal damage to each other, everyone trying to kill the same person. It's lots of fun and you never know, when you want to kill an enemy someone might go after you and kill you both.

Most important of all, there are many types of games that are similar to Smash Bros. but none of the ones I tried made such a fun experience than Smash Bros. I gotta say though that it's a game that takes some getting used to before enjoying it, but once you do, you'll spend hours playing with your friends. Well, that's why I enjoy Super Smash Bros.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Sep 17, 2014)

*Stupid double post*


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2014)

The outright chaos, few fighting games exist that are so unpredictable and chaotic as Smash and most of those are like Smash, plus anyone can play it and it's easy to get into even if you don't know of the characters.  The current Smash installment is even better since there's moveset customization which is quite neat.


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Yeah, I agree on the level system and that the game feels much slower than Smash but I can't really hate the game because of that. Maybe it's just me, but there's something about it that I really loved about it. It could be improved but it really doesn't _suck_. Maybe it is just me.


Also the combo tutorial is stupidly difficult. I tried doing it with Heihachi but man, that final combo. It requires you to pull off a move twice that needs EXTREMELY fast input, and the final hit never seems to connect. IIRC it wants you to first launch the enemy up with an uppercut, then use another, different uppercut to get him up a bit higher and use some air attacks. The problem is that the first uppercut launches him so high the second one doesn't connect. I've tried it for at least 10 minutes until I gave up and tried with a different character whose combo was actually possible.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 17, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> *coughMarioPartycough*


HA!
From all the games that ruins friendships, there's one that takes them all.


Spoiler



MONOPOLY!!!



But I agree with your statement.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 17, 2014)

because it's fun?


----------



## Arras (Sep 17, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> HA!
> From all the games that ruins friendships, there's one that takes them all.
> 
> 
> ...


...Have you ever played Dokapon Kingdom? It's Mario Party x Monopoly with some RPG elements, including being able to fight other players and take their stuff if you win. (or, alternatively, change their hairstyle or INGAME NAME) I don't think I've ever seen a game that had so many options to fuck over other players.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 17, 2014)

A series with so many Nintendo characters in it is probably a big part of why it gets so much hype. I know that gets me interested. Unfortunately, actually playing, I just don't really like it for whatever reason. But that's okay, other people like it so let them have their game.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 17, 2014)

Arras said:


> ...Have you ever played Dokapon Kingdom? It's Mario Party x Monopoly with some RPG elements, including being able to fight other players and take their stuff if you win. (or, alternatively, change their hairstyle or INGAME NAME)


Never played it, but the fact that it fuses 2 games that already ruins friendships to make a bigger one, with his own twist, I cannot fathom how many friendships it has already destroyed


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 17, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> HA!
> From all the games that ruins friendships, there's one that takes them all.
> 
> 
> ...


 
NO, THIS GAME THAT IS NOT TO BE MENTION IT IS A FAMILY BREAKER, 
lol agreed also.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 17, 2014)

if you don't know why it's popular you're either trolling or full-on retarded.

Also as far as platformer brawlers go, there's really nothing better control wise. Crisp and smooth as hell. Further making it super obvious why others like it yet you don't. You just dislike the genre. I mean it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> What game does suck is PlayStation All Stars, I mean, why do so many like that?


PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale was a solid brawler that got a lot of undeserved hate from people who probably never played it. I had a fun time playing the game and no, before someone inevitably makes the comparison, it does not play anything like Smash. Aside from the core idea of being a party brawler, the game is completely different.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> PlayStation All-Stars Battle Royale was a solid brawler that got a lot of undeserved hate from people who probably never played it. I had a fun time playing the game and no, before someone inevitably makes the comparison, it does not play anything like Smash. Aside from the core idea of being a party brawler, the game is completely different.


 

Fair enough, maybe I just don't understand the reasons why games are hated or liked, from what I played, the control scheme and mechanics felt clunky on All Stars, the stages felt lifeless, the character choices were well, baffling. As a person who grew up on SSB, I much prefer it over other brawling games. People can hate SSB all they want but really, a thread like this could mention any other popular franchise out there and the cycle would repeat.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, maybe I just don't understand the reasons why games are hated or liked, from what I played, the control scheme and mechanics felt clunky on All Stars, the stages felt lifeless, the character choices were well, baffling. As a person who grew up on SSB, I much prefer it over other brawling games. People can hate SSB all they want but really, a thread like this could mention any other popular franchise out there and the cycle would repeat.


I see. So, pairing up Big Daddy and Ratchet is outrageous, but Samus Aran versus Ness is okay? I don't think so - you're just used to one character set more so than the other. As for the controls, I played on the PSVita and I don't remember them being clunky.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> It's a nice party game.


It's fun unless you decide to get serious about it and then things may go wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I see. So, pairing up Big Daddy and Ratchet is outrageous, but Samus Aran versus Ness is okay? I don't think so - you're just used to one character set more so than the other. As for the controls, I played on the PSVita and I don't remember them being clunky.


 

On second thought, I leave my thoughts to myself regarding the matter, heh. I just didn't have a very good first impression from the game, that's all.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

If Sony had released a Public Demo for PlayStation's Super Smash Bros. then perhaps sales would've been better and that'd have allowed people to try the game out.

I remember they had the public beta but at that time I didn't want to take part and then I just couldn't play it unless I bought it and the problem is I feel very sceptical if I'll like it. But hell, since I love Smash then this one will be pretty good too.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 18, 2014)

One great thing about PlayStation Allstars is it had cross buy being able to pay 60 bucks for both games playable on the PSVita and PS3.
For smash bros you buy both and you only get a free sound track CD that is most likely gonna be pirated.
I'm still most likely gonna buy both versions, I'm also really interested as to how the online community is gonna be as I like competition


----------



## assassinz (Sep 18, 2014)

I like this new Smash Bros. because you can make Mii characters as fighters and customize them. So many new features as well that I like. No hype with this game. Nintendo just packed so much into it that everyone is really seeing that this is a good game that will keep you busy.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Not everyone who owns a PS3 would care to be a Vita owner, I'd rather own two PS3s than a Vita since both have a much better gaming catalogue.

And as for the CD being pirated, well yeah sure, like everything gets pirated (I'm going to rip it to FLAC when I get my own copy anyway). Vita hasn't been hacked because the Vita scene seems to not be that interested in doing so.

Nintendo's probably going to be making prints of the CD of Smash 4 in limited quantities so there'll be a market for this, plus, don't forget that the music is spectacular, I love it!


----------



## Vanth88 (Sep 18, 2014)

I skipped past a few pages mainly because I'm sure someone threw some shit, someone ducked, hit someone else, now there's a shit fight. Which is kind of like how SSB started.

I'm not as big of a fan anymore but that's because brawl really sucked a lot of the fun out of SSB. Melee was awesome, hell you got to play as Mewtwo, Bowser, AND Ganondorf which blew my freakin mind when I was a kid. Brawl added more characters but it didn't seem like they put a lot of thought into making them as fun..  even the original characters felt like they lacked something. You had more items too but they lacked that shine the other two games had. You had more stages but the majority of them didn't feel as great, it was like the spirit of the game vanished and to make matters worse your characters could trip somehow o.O

I dunno I might be the only one but to answer the question why the hype? when you were a kid(if you were back then) and this game came out it was awesome. The first time I heard of this game was when I seen the commercial and as soon as I did I knew I had to play this game. You got to play as your favorite Nintendo characters in interactive stages with some of the coolest items in a fighting game since.. well ever! no other fighting game at that time appealed more to me or anyone else I knew(well to kids at least). This was a game you played with your friends and beat the shit out of each other for the lolz. Melee was no different and I think Brawl ruined a lot of that old time fun with it's shitty online mode. I could look past the other stuff but the shitty online mode ruined it for me 

That's my opinion though and I'm sure others will disagree.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2014)

Because the series is fantastic? i dunno?

P.S. I love all the people calling smash a "party game" lol just cause you suck doesn't mean the game isn't competitive, that's hilarious honestly.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 18, 2014)

Northern Nemesis said:


> P.S. I love all the people calling smash a "party game" lol just cause you suck doesn't mean the game isn't competitive, that's hilarious honestly.


 
That's just it, it_ is_ a party game. Playing competitively is an option (and I must say, high-level play is quite impressive)

Now if you're talking competitive as in throwing things at your friends...


----------



## Arras (Sep 18, 2014)

Vanth88 said:


> I skipped past a few pages mainly because I'm sure someone threw some shit, someone ducked, hit someone else, now there's a shit fight. Which is kind of like how SSB started.
> 
> I'm not as big of a fan anymore but that's because brawl really sucked a lot of the fun out of SSB. Melee was awesome, hell you got to play as Mewtwo, Bowser, AND Ganondorf which blew my freakin mind when I was a kid. Brawl added more characters but it didn't seem like they put a lot of thought into making them as fun.. even the original characters felt like they lacked something. You had more items too but they lacked that shine the other two games had. You had more stages but the majority of them didn't feel as great, it was like the spirit of the game vanished and to make matters worse your characters could trip somehow o.O
> 
> ...


But Melee didn't even have an online mode. How was that better than a shitty one? (I will admit Brawl online sucked ass)


----------



## Vanth88 (Sep 18, 2014)

Arras said:


> But Melee didn't even have an online mode. How was that better than a shitty one? (I will admit Brawl online sucked ass)


 
Well even though brawl had an online mode it was so shitty that there wasn't even a point to play it. If it did work it would've meant you and your friends could play with other people from around the world and you wouldn't be restricted to just yourselves. As I mentioned earlier Melee appealed to me and my friends more so when it came down to which game we'd all play Melee was the better choice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2014)

Smash is a party game, it's designed to be just that. You can do just about anything competitively - there's competitive eating for God's sake. It's not a matter of "sucking" or "rocking" at the game, it's a matter of taking a step back and looking at what you're dealing with.


----------



## Naderino (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I see. So, pairing up Big Daddy and Ratchet is outrageous, but Samus Aran versus Ness is okay? I don't think so - you're just used to one character set more so than the other. As for the controls, I played on the PSVita and I don't remember them being clunky.



The game was definitely fun, that I'll admit. However, I get a very good feeling the game was intended to be a smash clone. I might be wrong though, because the gameplay did indeed differ a teeny teeny tiny bit . On a side note, my fist couldn't fit in my mouth... But I did end up getting the mirror.

Ness vs Donkey Kong in my opinion is definitely more iconic than Big Daddy vs Parappa. These Nintendo characters give off more of a natural feel. It could also be just a nostalgic feeling given the series has been alive since the good ol' N64 days. You'll probably understand more when you play smash on your N64 ;O


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2014)

naderino said:


> Ness vs Donkey Kong in my opinion is definitely more iconic than Big Daddy vs Parappa. These Nintendo characters give off more of a natural feel. It could also be just a nostalgic feeling given the series has been alive since the good ol' N64 days. You'll probably understand more when you play smash on your N64 ;O


There is nothing iconic about Ness in the west, the character is known by a handful of Nintendo die-hard fans. Broadly speaking, nobody knows what Earthbound/Mother is and nobody really cares, the games bombed worse than Project Manhattan and if not for Smash, nobody would even know the character.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 18, 2014)

naderino said:


> The game was definitely fun, that I'll admit. However, I get a very good feeling the game was intended to be a smash clone. I might be wrong though, because the gameplay did indeed differ a teeny teeny tiny bit . On a side note, my fist couldn't fit in my mouth... But I did end up getting the mirror.
> 
> Ness vs Donkey Kong in my opinion is definitely more iconic than Big Daddy vs Parappa. These Nintendo characters give off more of a natural feel. It could also be just a nostalgic feeling given the series has been alive since the good ol' N64 days. You'll probably understand more when you play smash on your N64 ;O


 
Who the heck is Ness?


----------



## Naderino (Sep 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There is nothing iconic about Ness in the west, the character is known by a handful of Nintendo die-hard fans. Broadly speaking, nobody knows what Earthbound/Mother is and nobody really cares, the games bombed worse than Project Manhattan and if not for Smash, nobody would even know the character.



True. Maybe Ness was a bad example. I'll just replace that with Pikachu haha


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2014)

naderino said:


> True. Maybe Ness was a bad example. I'll just replace that with Pikachu haha


Now that's more like it!


----------

